

The Obama Start-ups - sethbannon
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21567403-techniques-presidents-election-campaigns-have-spawned-one-lot-young-firms-obama

======
greattypo
Amicus (YC S12) is quoted. Must be a new record for YC --> Economist mention?

------
kevinconroy
YC, 500 Startups, and Team Obama. Some accept applications every year, others
every four.

